# Renting Vids out of a Proshop, legal?



## Fluffy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have an extensive DVD/VHS Martial Arts collection. Including movies, "how to" vids and documentaries. As part of my extended Pro-Shop, I was thinking about renting them out to my students for a minimal fee. My wife does not feel that this would be legal, but neither of us know. 

Should I even be thinking about this? 

Thoughts?


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 18, 2006)

I think its legal in most states as long as they are not copying the dvds to their computer and transfering the vhs to dvd. As long as they watch and not copy it plus the video/dvd is in the original case then it should be legal. If youtell me your state I could try to find the specifics.

KenpoSterre


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 18, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I have an extensive DVD/VHS Martial Arts collection. Including movies, "how to" vids and documentaries. As part of my extended Pro-Shop, I was thinking about renting them out to my students for a minimal fee. My wife does not feel that this would be legal, but neither of us know.
> 
> Should I even be thinking about this?
> 
> Thoughts?


 
FLuffy we rent out training videosthat we have at the school usally for two dollars for the weekend and one dollar for the weekday. does not make alot of money but all money is good money
Terry


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 18, 2006)

I live in Washington State.

Terry, I was thinking the same thing.  I was first going to just let some students barrow them, but I'm a for profit school.  I know it doesn't make a bunch of cash - but every little bit helps.

Another friend did find this for me:




> Starting A Video Rental Business
> 
> An About.com reader wrote: I am talking with some friends about opening a convenience sort of store. In addition to everything else we want to rent a small, but good selection of DVDs and Videos. Someone we spoke with said we could just go to our local record/video store, buy them and then rent them. I dont think this is true and that we need some sort of license to do this. What do you say?
> 
> The answer is that there are no special licenses or copyright requirements for renting videos for general home use. Note, though, that they are licensed for home use only, but youre renting them for home use only. Now if someone turns around and shows that video to a large group, they have violated copyright law, but you havent (unless, of course, you knowingly rented it to them for that purpose, in which case there might be a problem). Ultimately, though, its up to them to get the license, not you.


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 18, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I have an extensive DVD/VHS Martial Arts collection. Including movies, "how to" vids and documentaries. As part of my extended Pro-Shop, I was thinking about renting them out to my students for a minimal fee. My wife does not feel that this would be legal, but neither of us know.
> 
> Should I even be thinking about this?
> 
> Thoughts?


 
i guess i'm wondering...are you not teaching them enough of what they should know?  if you feel it necessary to rent out other people's videos to supplement your teaching, i would highly advise you reflect on the material YOU are teaching.


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 20, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> i guess i'm wondering...are you not teaching them enough of what they should know? if you feel it necessary to rent out other people's videos to supplement your teaching, i would highly advise you reflect on the material YOU are teaching.


 
I'm talking about movies as well as docs and some how to's that I own.  Nothing that would condradict what I already teach, but when I talk about Tony Jaa and someone says "I would like to see that movie"  I can say...."would that be cash, check or credit card?"


----------

